# 1988 Nissan Hardbody D21 Intake Manifold Gasket Issue



## luvmystang67 (Mar 23, 2010)

So, i've had this 1988 Nissan HB with the Z24i engine for quite a while now. Every 15k or so I have to go in and replace the intake manifold gasket. Its not a good deal because instead of just leaking outside of the engine, it actually leaks from the water jacket, into the cylinder and I burn a surprising amount of water. The head is brand new because I initially thought that I had a head gasket issue and replaced that. I think the intake manifold might be warped and thus be what the issue was the entire time.

I've tried silicone, dry, over tightening, tightening to spec, nothing keeps it from leaking past 15k. So a couple of questions, how hard is it to take apart all of the TBI and everything on that intake manifold if I want to take it in an get it machined (time and effort)? Also, if i wanted to buy a donor intake to put all the parts directly on, how do I tell if it is for the z24i or the z24 carb'd version. (I know there is a difference).

Also, does anyone have an idea what a mechanic might charge to pull an intake, get it machined, and reinstall? Just ballpark?

I guess final question, does anyone have a z24i intake manifold they want to get rid of?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

when you replaced the gskt, have you ever layed a straight edge on the manifold or head to see if/what is warped?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

if you have taken it off you could do it again .. check it for warping .. also you can buy a sheet of emery cloth and tach it to you work pench or a right size piece of ply wood..

you can then place the surface area on the paper and slide it gently back and forth checking all the whille for the gap to disappear..

probably shop time and then sending it out to be milled 5 to 6 hundred off the top of my head but no one will want to do it cause they cannot ever gaurantee it..

the main way you can tell the differnce is the tbi or carb itself that sets on the mani.. but the carb versions vacumn system will be different from your tbi version..

are you making sure you put evey bolt on when u reinstall the mani ???


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

also i should have that entire manifold and tbi for sale.. pm me if interested...

thanks


----------

